# Mavis (locovan) triumphs by all accounts



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

People are starting to congratulate our Mavis on her facebook page for her speech at the Mesothelioma UK Patient & Carer Day on Saturday.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pointer, Frank. I'm so glad it went well.

I wonder if there will be a YouTube video (and no, not the Can-Can :roll: )

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks for the pointer, Frank. I'm so glad it went well.
> 
> I wonder if there will be a YouTube video (and no, not the Can-Can :roll: )
> 
> Gerald


Here is a link

>Mavis speech<

Mavis's facebook

>Mavis facebook<

and her blog which is inspirational

>Blog<

not that I am a stalker


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Ah Frank

You could be my Stalker Any Day


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

well done Mavis.

dave p


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> Ah Frank
> 
> You could be my Stalker Any Day


I already am


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I played it late last night.

Mavis at her best!!!!!!

Healthcare professionals need reminding from time to time that their patients are 'people' and not just a 'disease'. Mavis certainly did that. I expect there are some of the audience today looking at their patients with a slightly different perspective after hearing our Mavis address them.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------

